# 2016 Tour of Somerville winner killed by vehicle



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Sad.
https://www.tapinto.net/towns/livingston/articles/2016-tour-of-somerville-winner-dies-days-after-ve


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Tour of the Battenkill


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

*R.i.p.*









had the great fortune of meeting her and a team mate after she won Somerville. Not sure who the guy in the picture is. Takes a lot of class to take Battenkill and the Memorial Day win, she will be missed.


----------

